# Zombie pothos



## Robotponys (May 17, 2012)

This clipping was pulled off a dying pothos in an office bathroom. I plopped it in a test tube and forgot about it. Then about 2 weeks later it was found completely dried on the counter (CATS!). I put it in a safer place and left it for about 3 weeks with little hope of survival. And now it looks like that, but I pulled off the dead leaves and filled it up all the way. Crazy! I knew pothos was hardy but that is amazing! I've never kept pothos by the way.

Edit: There is one more short root at the bottom too.


----------



## J Morningstar (May 18, 2012)

they are pretty cool that way, sometimes my monstera is like that too..


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (May 23, 2012)

I've taken a pathetic pothos sprig from a dried-up plant and immersed it-and it revived.
The detached leaf (from the same parent plant) also plumped up,but its greens are now fading.
Although the leaf and the stemtip sprig are from the same plant their reactions are absolutely opposite.
Perhaps pothos cannot be grown from leaf cuttings?


----------



## Robotponys (May 23, 2012)

I watched a propogating video and it says you should cut it below those brown bumps (look like warts) and then put it in a test tube with water (or a glass). Seems to work, as can be seen in the pic.


----------



## SuperMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

The brown bumps are nodes and that is where the new root grows from, they are also where new leaves come from. Each cutting needs a node or two to become new roots and at least a node above to become new leaves. Pothos are amazing hardy plants, and survive many conditions but will actually jungle out if you treat it right. Love your green thumb, keep it coming! Making plantz is AWESOME!!!


----------

